# NEW OFFER $30 OFF



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Last minute shoppers rejoice! 



> $30 off Kindle Fire HDX 7" and Kindle Fire HDX 8.9"
> Enter promotional code SANTAHDX at checkout.


Kindle Fire HDX 7
Kindle Fire HDX 8.9


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good until end of the day on the 23rd.

And free 2 day shipping is available until 9 p.m. PST TODAY.  So delivery by Christmas -- even without PRIME shipping.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good until end of the day on the 23rd.
> 
> And free 2 day shipping is available until 9 p.m. PST TODAY. So delivery by Christmas -- even without PRIME shipping.


Did not even notice the free shipping since I have prime. Thanks for that info add!


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Of course it can't go with other promotional stuff!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

laurieb said:


> Of course it can't go with other promotional stuff!!!


Right. That's pretty standard.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The $50 off (using Amazon rewards credit card) is still on.


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

So I went into chat on amazon about this 30.00 promotion. The person said it should work with my payment plan. It wouldn't so I placed my order and he took it off then after order was placed. Took it off the whole so my payment was a little cheaper!!

It's worth try!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My problem is that I want to not use the payment plan that I applied to the account and they can't figure out how to get it off.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I did the payment plan & got my HDX on Saturday....then I saw this offer, so off to chat with Amazon I went.  The rep said they'd give me a $30.00 credit to my CC & it should show up in about 2 business days, so it made the overall price cheaper, like laurieb said...and I didn't even have to fight with them about it Lol


----------

